# Help my goat is bleeding form her nose



## Lilboogersmom (May 7, 2019)

Hi my goat is bleeding from one nostril he has never been sick he IS 7 yrs and fixed plz can someone help ty


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Welcome to the forum! Did he injure his nose, or did it just start bleeding on it's own?


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Lilboogersmom said:


> Hi my goat is bleeding from one nostril he has never been sick he IS 7 yrs and fixed plz can someone help ty


Is it very dry air where you are right now? I know when it is super dry here my nose will bleed sometimes dumb as that is. Or like DD said did he hit his nose?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I would take him to the vet, could be so many things.


----------



## Lilboogersmom (May 7, 2019)

Dwarf Dad said:


> Welcome to the forum! Did he injure his nose, or did it just start bleeding on it's own?


As far as I know he didn't hurt it it has stoped bleeding but he is not acting himself what kind of antibiotic can I giv


Dwarf Dad said:


> Welcome to the forum! Did he injure his nose, or did it just start bleeding on it's own?


hi it just started bleeding it stopped should I give him a antibiotic or benadryl!!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Does he have a fever, an abscess, some type of infection, or some other reason an antibiotic would be needed? The type of antibiotic being used should be geared to the ailment that presents itself.

Could you define what not acting like himself means more specifically. Like, is he not wanting to eat, running a fever, grinding his teeth, or.... What type symptoms are you seeing that makes you think he is off?


----------



## Lilboogersmom (May 7, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Does he have a fever, an abscess, some type of infection, or some other reason an antibiotic would be needed? The type of antibiotic being used should be geared to the ailment that presents itself.
> 
> Could you define what not acting like himself means more specifically. Like, is he not wanting to eat, running a fever, grinding his teeth, or.... What type symptoms are you seeing that makes you think he is off?


He is still eating drinking and is pooping and peeing OK he just seems slugish he loves to run in the yard now he will just walk around... It's like he has no energy... Checked his teeth and mouth nothing it looks OK ...


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

toth boer goats said:


> I would take him to the vet, could be so many things.


:up:

If he's acting sick and bleeding from his nose then a vet is needed.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Did you check to see if his horn was broken? Sometimes they break inside that outer layer or under the skin.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How is he?


----------



## Lilboogersmom (May 7, 2019)

The bleeding has stoped as for a vet we are having bad weather with severe ️thunderstorms with tournado warnings last nite we had tournados in parishes near us stil no power in some places and more stroms tonight thorough to Saturday!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Stay safe. :hug:


----------



## Lilboogersmom (May 7, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Stay safe. :hug:


----------



## Lilboogersmom (May 7, 2019)

Ty it real windy and a lot of rain I moved my goats and pigs to a better shelter just incase of a tournado... I can just see me in the middle of a tournado trying to grab goats and pigs lol!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

(thumbup)


----------

